# international 234



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i'm looking at a internation 234 4x4 hydro,1100hrs, made by Mitsubishi...about 18HP. anyone know anything good or bad about these? does International support the parts end of the deal well?


----------



## nosnownogo (Feb 29, 2008)

*mitsubishi mt180hmd*

I just sold my mitsu last sept after 19 years of blowing snow , 50 inch farm king blower,
tough little machine .With the stock battery it would not start at 5 degree farenheit
but fixed that with a car battery (full size for a 350 cu in gas engine) lots of space up front .
Ran fuel conditioner in the fuel always and would start at -25 degree farenheit ( 10 to 15 seconds on glow plugs )
I had a problem with the light switch not working on low beam and ignition switch 
freezing constantly(used paint can size lock deicer). Seat crapped cheap vinyl and foam
held water and steel seat body rusted out . Had fender rust through near the rear marker lights . I did not like the neutral start switch location for the wire placement always in snow and ice (mounted on the hi low shift lever just behind the drivers left heel) Diff lock hard to engage with boots ( space too narrow)


----------



## nosnownogo (Feb 29, 2008)

*mitsui*

I purchased a parts catalog and repair manual from 
Valley Power Products in Roanoke VA contact person Bill Rogers
540-345-9650


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

any thought on a Ford 1210 4x4 diesel? both of these tractors are priced around $4000


----------

